# It's Augustin!



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Or at least I hope so.

If, and I say if, we take a first round pick, my top 2 would be Rose or Augustin. Since I think Rose will be #1, I’d say we have no real shot at him. If it’s Miami, they are open to a trade for veteran players and we may be able to work something out. Miami is in the east, so they don’t care who we end up with.

I’d be surprised if it’s Westbrook as he isn’t a PG, and that is our biggest need in a draft with few “can’t miss” players, but long on solid reserve types. Trying to turn a college SG into an NBA PG is not an easy task and it’s just seems unlikely Nate wants to try that experiment with the time it would take and the very high failure rate for this type of thing.

That leads me to Augustin via elimination. He has proven to have the PG “wow” factor and is one of the “can’t miss” players in the draft. Lightning quick, pass first, makes good decisions in traffic… To be sure, his defense with respect to being posted up isn’t very good, but he CAN keep other PG’s in front of him that currently walk by Blake & JJ.

Yep, he’s my man for this draft. That’s my story and I’m stickin’ to it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Is this what your team found out? Interesting if it's Augstin, who is super short.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Dan said:


> Is this what your team found out? Interesting if it's Augstin, who is super short.



It's just my best guess as a fan. I actually don't think even KP knows for sure yet who we're going to end up with. As usual, there probably will be a lot of last minute (and maybe last second) wranglings that will lead to our pick- if we end up with a pick.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

Lol at the threads.

It's Augustin

It's not Augustin


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

The overwhelming assumption on this board seems to be that we're targeting a backcourt partner for Roy in this draft. I think that's wrongheaded. We have a ton of guards, some of them actually good. We're likely to want to play Rudy and Roy together for large stretches of the game, and if we take ANOTHER PG, that'll be about 5 guys who never get to play. Meanwhile Blake is very serviceable at playing off Brandon and feeding the post. What else would our PG do? If you want a young PG to develop, well, that's Koponen, and maybe even Sergio if he's learning to shoot RIGHT NOW.

Now, if you can get a superstar at PG, sure, go ahead. A superstar anywhere is always worth a shot. But that's Rose. We can't get him. It's not Augustin.

My bet: if we're moving up to anything outside the top 3, it's Gallinari. Three IS an area of need, because Travis is better suited as a combo forward off the bench.

Tomorrow we'll see who's wrong.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

it is not


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

meru said:


> The overwhelming assumption on this board seems to be that we're targeting a backcourt partner for Roy in this draft. I think that's wrongheaded. We have a ton of guards, some of them actually good. We're likely to want to play Rudy and Roy together for large stretches of the game, and if we take ANOTHER PG, that'll be about 5 guys who never get to play. Meanwhile Blake is very serviceable at playing off Brandon and feeding the post. What else would our PG do? If you want a young PG to develop, well, that's Koponen, and maybe even Sergio if he's learning to shoot RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Now, if you can get a superstar at PG, sure, go ahead. A superstar anywhere is always worth a shot. But that's Rose. We can't get him. It's not Augustin.
> 
> ...


Gee, I don't see it as who is "right" or "wrong". I just think our weakest position is PG and the sooner we address it the better. We have 9 solid front court players- whay add another? That piece of the puzzle is clearly in place at present.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> it is not




is too, is too, pffffffffffffffffffffffffft!!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> That leads me to Augustin via elimination. He has proven to have the PG “wow” factor and is one of the “can’t miss” players in the draft.


Augustin is "can't miss?" I'm pretty sure you are the only person on Earth that believes that (maybe including Augustin himself), considering he's small and a defensive liability.

He could be a good player, but calling him "can't miss" is a radical departure from reality.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

From Chad Ford:



> D.J. Augustin: Nets at 10, Pacers at 11, Kings at 12, Blazers at 13, Cavs at 19. We've had Augustin going to the Pacers for forever, but that obviously will change if they pull the trigger on the T.J. Ford deal. I don't think he'll slide too badly, however, given the interest by the Kings and the Blazers. *In fact, the Blazers are talking about moving up to No. 10 in a deal with the Nets that would send 13, 33 and Jarrett Jack to New Jersey for 10 and Mo Ager. The Blazers' target appears to be Augustin.*


Not that Ford is right all the time, and this isn't exactly news, but it would be nice to be able to keep #27 and get Augustin for #13+Jack (basically).


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Chad Ford seems to agree with you:



> In fact, the Blazers are talking about moving up to No. 10 in a deal with the Nets that would send 13, 33 and Jarrett Jack to New Jersey for 10 and Mo Ager. The Blazers' target appears to be Augustin.


But, re: the Front Court comment. Here are the players I think are "solid":

C: Oden, Joel (although I see him as trade bait)
PF: Adridge, Frye
None of the above can or should play SF.
PF/SF: Outlaw
SF: Jones (may opt out, otherwise the "Steve Blake of SFs")
SF/SG: Webster (I see him as trade bait too)

I wouldn't count all of those as "solid" but I certainly wouldn't count anyone outside of those (e.g., McBob) as solid. And that's 7. 4 of which can't play SF.

I think our team starters will be: Oden, Aldridge, Roy (stars), Jones, Blake (role players).
Then there are better players than Jones and Blake coming off the bench because that's where you need scoring punch. Predominantly Fernandez and Outlaw. I still see Jack having a role, which is probably where I differ from everyone else (including Chad Ford).


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

meru said:


> The overwhelming assumption on this board seems to be that we're targeting a backcourt partner for Roy in this draft. I think that's wrongheaded. We have a ton of guards, some of them actually good. We're likely to want to play Rudy and Roy together for large stretches of the game, and if we take ANOTHER PG, that'll be about 5 guys who never get to play. Meanwhile Blake is very serviceable at playing off Brandon and feeding the post. What else would our PG do? If you want a young PG to develop, well, that's Koponen, and maybe even Sergio if he's learning to shoot RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Now, if you can get a superstar at PG, sure, go ahead. A superstar anywhere is always worth a shot. But that's Rose. We can't get him. It's not Augustin.
> 
> ...



I hope you are right about Gallinari, but Nate and KP have repeatedly talked about needing an upgrade at PG. I don't know that Augustin is that upgrade, but he would be one shot on goal. I think he would be much better than Sergio across the board.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Dan said:


> Is this what your team found out? Interesting if it's Augstin, who is super short.


No. Super Short is Mighty Mouse.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Meru, I would disagree with reapect to Webster & Outlaw.

I think Webster imporved his defence last season to the point he is going to be a very good defender. His offensive game is decent, but spotty. However, it's good enough to earn some respect. I also think he has a lot of room to get better, and will do so. That said, I'd not give up on him for another season or two.

Outlaw is so gifted athletically, but I really don't think he will ever "get" the NBA game much past the point he has now. While I like his energy as a 6th man type, he's the one I think I'd trade if I needed to with respect to our front coourt players that would be desired around the league.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Ughustin?

No thanks. I just don't see him being a superior player to the PGs we already have.

Ed O.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

From Jay Bilas chat:



> SprungOnSports (Long Island): Jay, do you think that DJ Augustin can develop into a solid pro? Where do you think he'll end up?
> 
> Moderator: (4:02 PM ET ) I have Augustin as the second best point guard prospect in the Draft behind only Rose. *He is small but long armed and he is an excellent shotmaker. Augustin is better than TJ Ford*, in my judgment. I think he will be a good pro.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Ughustin?
> 
> No thanks. I just don't see him being a superior player to the PGs we already have.
> 
> Ed O.



You know I would agree with you, except for the fact we have 2 point guards who both got schooled by Tyronn Lue. Enough said. :biggrin:


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Ughustin?
> 
> No thanks. I just don't see him being a superior player to the PGs we already have.
> 
> Ed O.


In pieces he is. He's a better shooter than Jack, and a better passer than Jack and Blake. He is quicker than all three and probably a better ball handler than all three. Blake and Jack are likely better defenders. 

I think he is already better than Sergio across the board. At PG, I think he is probably better than Jack as well. Blake would still be my starter though.


----------



## Crimson the Cat (Dec 30, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Ughustin?
> 
> No thanks. I just don't see him being a superior player to the PGs we already have.
> 
> Ed O.


I'm curious who you think Ughustin will be most like in the NBA?

Some say his ceiling is "Steve Nash". What's his floor?


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

Since I saw him play in the NCAA tournament last year, he reminded me of a healthy TJ Ford. While I'm not saying he would be an all-star, I think he will be a very solid pro player. We're looking for an up-tempo PG who can pass, make good decisions in transition, drive and dish and run a pick & roll. As far as i can see, he does those things very well for his age. 

If we wanted a strong post up PG, plod along with a slow & methodical offense and not make the assist but merely hand the ball off past mid court, then he is not the PG we want and any of a number of players can do that.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I think that several people here really haven't seen Augustin play that much. 

Positives: 

1. Yo yo dribble. Ball on a string. Any of our current PG do that? That would be no, hell one of them can't even dribble with both hands.

2. Excellent shooter, even though he was the focus of the defense.

3. 2 to 1 assist ratio. That might improve when playing with a higher talent level.

4. Very comfortable in the pick and roll.

5. Good free throw shooter.


Downside:

1. Size of course. 

2. Did I mention size?


Even if he just doesn't make the mistakes that our current point guards make, it is an upgrade. 

Now I know you can't really compare them because one is a stud and one is a guy of near the same height. But compare Chris Pauls stats to DJ's and tell me it doesn't make you think a little bit. What you may think may vary! 

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=31578

http://www.hoopsvibe.com/nba/nba-players/chris-paul-ar23054.html


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Augestin just seems like a backup to me. I think he will be a fine backup PG in the league for years.

Is he a good defender?

I don't like his size.

I remember watching him vs. Rose. People liked Augestin (like me, and specially my brother) and we watched him get manhandled vs a big physical guard, who can go inside and out. He looked SO mediocre. He is a better PG then Westbrook right now, but i like Westbrook because he has the chance to be really special in the NBA. I don't think Augestin has near as high a ceiling.

That is why i'm not high on him. But if KP really does like him, then i'd be cool with it.


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

MrJayremmie said:


> Augestin just seems like a backup to me. I think he will be a fine backup PG in the league for years.
> 
> Is he a good defender?
> 
> ...



I remember that game. For sure, Rose made him his ***** that night. And I have given that a lot of thought. But when I saw the game again I noticed Memphis really did a good job of isolating and making Augustin pick him up at the top of the key when Rose had a head of steam and he got no help at all. I think the NBA game is much better suited to Augustin and Rose can be handled easier with a good team defense.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Yea thats the funny thing about Westbrook. When I watch him, he reminds me of a guy who took a really long time to hit his stride in this league, Antonio Daniels. Antonio played on some good teams, but he really didn't turn into a tough vet until quite a few years into his career. That is finally when he started playing under control and not making mistakes.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> I remember that game. For sure, Rose made him his ***** that night. And I have given that a lot of thought. But when I saw the game again I noticed Memphis really did a good job of isolating and making Augustin pick him up at the top of the key when Rose had a head of steam and he got no help at all. I think the NBA game is much better suited to Augustin and Rose can be handled easier with a good team defense.


and Augustine had who else on his team to help out? *Crickets*


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

MrJayremmie said:


> I don't like his size.
> 
> I remember watching him vs. Rose. People liked Augestin (like me, and specially my brother) and we watched him get manhandled vs a big physical guard, who can go inside and out. He looked SO mediocre. He is a better PG then Westbrook right now, but i like Westbrook because he has the chance to be really special in the NBA. I don't think Augestin has near as high a ceiling.
> 
> That is why i'm not high on him. But if KP really does like him, then i'd be cool with it.


The thing that is really interesting - is that Blazers did not have too much problems with the bigger, physical guards. Deron Williams, for example, did not dominate the Blazers, nor did Jason Kidd - since Roy and Webster to a lesser degree can actually contain them somewhat. It is the small, super-quick guards that really bothered the Blazers. TJ Ford, CP3 to a degree, etc... - were the real culprit for the Blazers. If DJ can slow the really quick guards while running the team, pushing the ball and distribute - the Blazers will be fine and play him less against bigger guards if they dominate him. Of course, even this might be a smaller concern with the Oden/Aldridge duo behind.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Augestin is definitely much better than he showed on that game. I'm not denying it. But it showed a lot of his weaknesses.

I really, really think that a big, defensive, athletic combo guard that can play PG is much better suited in our backcourt with Brandon Roy.

What really sold me on Westbrook was vs. Memphis were he got switched on Rose and did impressively well on the defensive side, and still had enough energy to dominate the offensive end (with like 27 points?). He was the only player who could do anything for UCLA, and Collison got in foul trouble so he played point vs Rose also. He got into the lane at will and tried to finish or create for others. That game, vs a really talented team, on a huge stage (final 4) really sold me on the kid.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

So fo real, is Augustin 6' or 5'11" ? 6' is a little more palatable than 5'11"? where are the official measurements again?


----------



## BLAZER PROPHET (Jan 3, 2003)

DrewFix said:


> So fo real, is Augustin 6' or 5'11" ? 6' is a little more palatable than 5'11"? where are the official measurements again?



I read everything from 5'11 to 6'1. I really don't know.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

5'10 w/o shoes and 5'11.5 w/ shoes according to draftexpress.

http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-pre-draft-measurements/?year=2008&sort2=ASC&draft=0&sort=


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> In pieces he is. He's a better shooter than Jack, and a better passer than Jack and Blake. He is quicker than all three and probably a better ball handler than all three. Blake and Jack are likely better defenders.
> 
> I think he is already better than Sergio across the board. At PG, I think he is probably better than Jack as well. Blake would still be my starter though.


Sergio is a superior passer and a superior ballhandler. He just is terrible at defense and his perimeter shooting is bad.

Blake and Jack are both significantly bigger than Augustine, and I'm not sure that DJ is a better shooter than either.

Ed O.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Crimson the Cat said:


> I'm curious who you think Ughustin will be most like in the NBA?
> 
> Some say his ceiling is "Steve Nash". What's his floor?


Telfair. Small shoot-first PG.

And I think he's much more likely to be a Telfair-level than a Nash-level... so other players would be, to my mind, someone like Speedy Claxton or even TJ Ford. Of course, all of those really small guys I think of tend to be hurt a lot. So I dunno.

Ed O.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Isn't the floor on any player out of the league, nbdl or euro league? Or I guess you can say the floor is Eddie Griffin.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> I remember that game. For sure, Rose made him his ***** that night. And I have given that a lot of thought. But when I saw the game again I noticed Memphis really did a good job of isolating and making Augustin pick him up at the top of the key when Rose had a head of steam and he got no help at all. I think the NBA game is much better suited to Augustin and Rose can be handled easier with a good team defense.


Having to provide help defense on the opposing point guard is a critically bad thing. Point guards like Chris Paul and Deron Williams and Steve Nash are such threats because they are offensively gifted enough to force double-teams, making them extremely dangerous passing to exploit that broken defense.

When your point guard is a liability defensively, effectively making *every* opposing point guard someone who needs to be double-teamed, you're at a big disadvantage every night.

This is a huge mark against Augustin.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Isn't the floor on any player out of the league, nbdl or euro league? Or I guess you can say the floor is Eddie Griffin.


That's kinda' messed up man.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

hasoos said:


> and Augustine had who else on his team to help out? *Crickets*


AJ Abrhams is an NBA prospect who pulled his name out of the draft, Damion James who is a projected lottery pick next year and Connor Atchley who is equivalent to Maart Leunen type player, are all pretty good players.


I'm not completely opposed to drafting Augustin. His speed intrigues me, but thats only effective if we decide on playing a fast paced style. He has nice jumpshot, but it takes a lot of effort for him to get it off and that will only get worse once he gets in the league and is playing against much bigger players. I think there are other point guards in the draft that we could trade up to get that are much more appealing.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

zagsfan20 said:


> AJ Abrhams is an NBA prospect who pulled his name out of the draft, Damion James who is a projected lottery pick next year and Connor Atchley who is equivalent to Maart Leunen type player, are all pretty good players.
> 
> 
> I'm not completely opposed to drafting Augustin. His speed intrigues me, but thats only effective if we decide on playing a fast paced style. He has nice jumpshot, but it takes a lot of effort for him to get it off and that will only get worse once he gets in the league and is playing against much bigger players. I think there are other point guards in the draft that we could trade up to get that are much more appealing.


The thing with the team this year was, they had too much "small", and I think that's what a lot of folks did not pull from watching that game. They think this matchup and that matchup. TJ's team was a small team, that ran into a large, talented team.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

You know I am not opposed to DJ Augustin....

The ONLY thing I really worry about with him, is can he play off of Roy effectively? B\c my impression of DJ was that he was the kind of PG that needed the ball in his hands a lot to make things happen for others and himself....and IMO that is one of the biggest strengths and roles of Roy....

It is understandable...most PG have the ball in their hands a lot....That is why all this time, I have thought that adding a more scoring oriented guard to play off of Roy...like a Eric gordon or Jerryd Bayless for example makes a lot more sense....a guy who can bring the ball up the court, but in the halfcourt give way to Roy, but still be effective offensively...

Roy is not Damon small...and he does have a respectable wingspan...much greater than Bayless for example....I think he is more than quick enough to stay in front of defenders...but his size will hurt him in certain matchups...

I do think he is better than what we have now...None of Jack, Sergio or Blake have overly impressed me....


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

BLAZER PROPHET said:


> I’d be surprised if it’s Westbrook as he isn’t a PG, and that is our biggest need in a draft with few “can’t miss” players, but long on solid reserve types. Trying to turn a college SG into an NBA PG is not an easy task and it’s just seems unlikely Nate wants to try that experiment with the time it would take and the very high failure rate for this type of thing.


With Roy's skillset, you don't need a pure PG.


----------



## uteric3232 (Jun 25, 2007)

Kmurph said:


> The ONLY thing I really worry about with him, is can he play off of Roy effectively? B\c my impression of DJ was that he was the kind of PG that needed the ball in his hands a lot to make things happen for others and himself....and IMO that is one of the biggest strengths and roles of Roy....


Im a Longhorn, and I watched every game DJ ever played...so dont worry about that at all.

DJ is actually so good without the ball & is such a good shooter that Rick Barnes would set up about 4-5 possessions a game for him to be able to play the 2 and come off screens, work the baseline, etc, to get open shots.

The problem was, Texas had no other really good ball handlers. So they were barely ever confident enough or feasibly able to take the ball out of his hands. So unless you really followed Texas, you would not know this.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I'll be surprised if it's Augustin.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Sergio is a superior passer and a superior ballhandler. He just is terrible at defense and his perimeter shooting is bad.


augustin has the best handle in the draft and i can guarantee you it's better than sergio's.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Sergio's problem isn't his handle, it's his shot. DJ is a pure Point that can shoot, drive and play D.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

I think it is going to be Augustin. I think we will make the trade for NJ #10 pick and draft Augustin. I'm not big on small guards PG's or SG's but from what I have seen of Augustin he is going to be an improvement over what we have at PG. I would have rather got Westbrook but I do think Westbrook has a better chance to be a bust and it would cost way to much to move up to the 3-5 pick to get him. That is way to high for Westbrook IMO and Augustin might end up better. It's not like we are giving up a lot for him #13 and Jack is worth the gamble.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

rocketeer said:


> augustin has the best handle in the draft and i can guarantee you it's better than sergio's.


Uh, OK.

You've watched a lot of Sergio, have you?

Ed O.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

From what I have seen, it seems to me that DJ has as good a handle as Sergio - only he is much faster with the ball.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Ed O said:


> Uh, OK.
> 
> You've watched a lot of Sergio, have you?
> 
> Ed O.


you've clearly never seen augustin play at all. he'll have one of the best handles in the league the second he steps onto an nba court.

oh and he's definitely a better shooter than jack as well.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Ed O said:


> Uh, OK.
> 
> You've watched a lot of Sergio, have you?
> 
> Ed O.



I have. Right now I think Augustines handle is better. The only reason why is because he makes better decisions with the ball while dribbling it which don't put him in the bad situations to begin with. Sergio gets in trouble a lot, if you know what I am saying.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I'm not a fan of the prospect at getting Augustin, I'd hope Pritchard has something much bigger planned and this is a smokescreen. Saying that, Pritchard knows all.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> That's kinda' messed up man.


Yes, it is. eace:


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Sambonius said:


> I'm not a fan of the prospect at getting Augustin, I'd hope Pritchard has something much bigger planned and this is a smokescreen. Saying that, Pritchard knows all.


i think that augustin would be a good player for portland but it makes a lot more sense for the team to consolidate some of their assets and turn that into mayo or bayless if they are looking for someone in this draft.


----------



## Hephaestus (Jun 16, 2007)

rocketeer said:


> i think that augustin would be a good player for portland but it makes a lot more sense for the team to consolidate some of their assets and turn that into mayo or bayless if they are looking for someone in this draft.


Sometimes a GM can try to consolidate and can't.

Brian Wheeler seemed to infer on his Monday night show that our efforts to make a deal for a veteran upgrade were met with demands that either Brandon Roy or LaMarcus Aldridge be included in the deal.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

I hope it's not Augustin. I think he'll be a bust in the NBA. However, Oden will compensate somewhat for his size definciency.


----------



## Balian (Apr 11, 2008)

MrJayremmie said:


> 5'10 w/o shoes and 5'11.5 w/ shoes according to draftexpress.
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/nba-pre-draft-measurements/?year=2008&sort2=ASC&draft=0&sort=


Yeah but he is 6'3 with high heels. His chance of playing with high heels is just as good as him playing without shoes ...just sayin.


----------

